# Eclipse CVS



## padde479 (1. Aug 2007)

Hi @all,

ich habe zu Hause auf meinem Rechner (SuSE Linux) CVS lokal installiert und möchte dort nun meine Quelltexte verwalten. Über die Kommandozeile klappt es auch wunderbar. Aber unter Eclipse 3.2 kann ich nicht darauf zugreifen. Ich wechsle dazu in die View _CVS Repository Exploring_ und sage dann _New->Repository Location_. In der sich öffnenden Maske trage ich dann die folgenden Werte ein:

 Host: localhost
 Repository Path: /cvs
 User: user
 Password:
 Connection type: pserver
Bei diesen Einstellungen bekomme ich immer eine _Connection refused_-Meldung  ???:L  Was mach ich falsch?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Aug 2007)

padde479 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe zu Hause auf meinem Rechner (SuSE Linux) CVS lokal installiert


Was hast Du dabei konkret getan?


----------



## padde479 (1. Aug 2007)

> Was hast Du dabei konkret getan?


 :?: 
Weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau, aber ich bin nach der Installationsanleitung gegangen, die ich im Netz gefunden habe. Danach die Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt. Dann ein Repository mit

```
cvs -d /cvs init
```
gemacht und per Kommandozeile ein Projekt eingecheckt. Klappt ja auch wie gesagt einwandfrei. Aber mit Eclipse kann ich auf das Repository nicht zugreifen. Why?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Aug 2007)

Der Hintergrund meiner Frage war, daß ich wissen wollte, ob Du wirklich auch ein Repository angelegt hast, was dann ja wohl der Fall zu sein scheint.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Aug 2007)

Geht die Connection-refused-Meldung noch weiter?

Hier geht es um ein vergleichbares Problem:
http://www.mail-archive.com/info-cvs@gnu.org/msg27681.html


----------



## Gast (21. Aug 2007)

Workaround-

setze 127.0.0.1 anstelle von "localhost"


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Workaround-
> 
> setze 127.0.0.1 anstelle von "localhost"



lol?


----------



## ms (21. Aug 2007)

Läuft cvs über inetd bzw. xinetd?
Sind die Rechte für /cvs richtig gesetzt bzw. hat der User, mit dem du dich einloggst die notwendigen Rechte?


----------

